# Gay Community And Social Phobias



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I hang around a group of "tough guys". Today we had a discussion abouy gays and a lot of "[email protected]" and "[email protected]" gay slurs were thrown around in a none joking manner but strictly to offend. It was so weird for these guys to hear me defend gays and not stomp their lifestyle- But Then again I always felt I am on a higher mindset than them anyways.

It kind of pissed me off. I have absolutely no problem with anyone that is gay. Sexual orientation is nothing to me.

Despite what I may come across as to you on here, I am 100% straight and I am confident enough in my sexuality that I can throw a gay joke here and there with no problem. I love women and that is my choice, but I do not think I am on a higher scope than another male who chose otherwise.

Its 2011 and we need to accept people, all types of people for what they are. Absolutely f*ck you if you are too insecure to allow somebody with a different lifestyle to co-exist with yourself.

What do you think? Do you accept gays? Taboo?

What is your view and how do you feel?

Discuss.

Discuss.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

My view is that you need to go outside once in a while.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Gay people use the word *** all the time. It's like black people and "N" word. You can only say it if you're gay.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> I hang around a group of "tough guys". Today we had a discussion abouy gays and a lot of "[email protected]" and "[email protected]" gay slurs were thrown around in a none joking manner but strictly to offend. It was so weird for these guys to hear me defend gays and not stomp their lifestyle- But Then again I always felt I am on a higher mindset than them anyways.
> 
> It kind of pissed me off. I have absolutely no problem with anyone that is gay. Sexual orientation is nothing to me.
> 
> ...


my view on gays is basically the exact same as you.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I never really understood the problem lots of people seem to have with gay people. Most I know or have known were fun, great guys who really knew how to party...
But of course there are several reasons why there is so much hatred towards them, at least in Europe.

Most foreigners oppose them for it doesn't fit into their culture-based macho perception of the world, and most narrow-minded religious people consider it "unnatural" and "not God's intention".
Then of course their is the group who just opposes everything they don't understand, whether it are blacks, gays or other religions.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Agreed.

I've had a few gay friends over the years.
Not to throw in a 'positive stereotyping' but as a general rule I've found them to be intelligent, open minded, accepting of others (moreso than the average joe), creative and fun to hang with- for a limited time.

Granted, after being around a gay person to a certain point, I would need to go do something extra-Rambo, but I always thought they were cool people.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

I think its pretty much evangelicals, idiots, and old people that hate on gay people. I have more important things to worry about than them. This is America or Canada for some of you folks. The land of freedom. Live and let live.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

How severley were you beaten by ur "buddies" after you spoke up


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont mind you guys...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Gay or straight, i don't like anyone that can't just keep their beliefs to themselves and not force them on other people.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no problem with gays i just dont like sh*t being paraded around... gay pride parade pisses me off... and the voice really come on f*ck that sh*t

i go downtown for a jays game i dont want to see two guys in latex going at it in the subway on there way to the parade


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The biggest problem I've seen in the GLBT community is rampant hyprocrisy. They claim to tolerant and open minded right up to the point where you say you don't agree with their lifestyle but are willing to tolerate them anyway. Then you're officially a racisist-homophobe-creationist-hillbilly-bumkin-bigot.







They need to learn that tolerance goes both ways.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Exactly. I have absolutely no problem with gays. But it always seems that they pull that card (same as some races), when there's a dispute.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> How severley were you beaten by ur "buddies" after you spoke up


wondering the same thing









but in all seriousness. my view on gay is simple. what you do, think and feel is none of my business and i will not concern my personal opinion with you. live your life, be happy and best of wishes to you. the minute YOU start shoving your adjenda and lifestyle down my throat, we have issues. 
thats all


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have the same feelings.. I don't care if you're gay, as long as you don't prance around blowing dudes and doing gay parades in my face. I don't care if you're black as long as you aren't screaming black power in my face. I don't give two shits about potheads, as long as they aren't trying to get me to smoke weed every two seconds.. Philbert said it best: live, and let live.. don't try and force your living on other lives.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> How severley were you beaten by ur "buddies" after you spoke up


wondering the same thing









but in all seriousness. my view on gay is simple. what you do, think and feel is none of my business and i will not concern my personal opinion with you. live your life, be happy and best of wishes to you. *the minute YOU start shoving your adjenda and lifestyle down my throat*, we have issues. 
thats all








[/quote]

And by


> *adjenda and lifestyle*


 you mean c0ck?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^ says the person trying to show us all how straight he is with that reply to the pic









your not fooling anyone smoke... we all know the only thing you smoke is poles


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a lot of gay friends, and they know what I believe, and they are very cool about it.
They don't shove their agenda down my throat, but then again, they are not the types that do that. And vice versa, so it's all good.

Any mature Christian doesn't have to bash anyone about anything anyone wants to believe or do _outside of the faith_. Not in the least. It's really completely against what we believe.

It's only when they try to make their beliefs accepted in the faith is where the problems arise.

I mean I deal with all of my issues that I have within the faith, and those carry the same weight as any homosexual issue.
I also know Christians that deal with their homosexual desires according to the faith, which is completely acceptable, because there isn't one of us that have no issues, which is the whole reason Christians shouldn't point their fingers at people, especially non-believers.

I could go on and on about the things that I need dealt with in my own life, I need not worry about anyone outside my trusted group whom I share with.

However, I would share my belief with my whole heart, if someone showed interest.
I had an amazing thing happen to me. And I share it with interested people.

I've learned to know when someone isn't interested, and that's where I stop.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

bob351 said:


> ^^^ says the person trying to show us all how straight he is with that reply to the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just mad cuz you stared at the DOOD first - just admit it man...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Boobah said:


> Gay or straight, i don't like anyone that can't just keep their beliefs to themselves and not force them on other people.


 X2

I don't want to know because I don't give a f*ck

I will admit though if I found out a friend was gay I was cut them off pretty quickly... I'm just not comfortable around them tbh


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't care what you do in the comfort of your own home. I've had gay friends, and people online that are cool that are gay. Got to the age where I just don't care what most do just don't f*ck with my sh*t.

I'm with Trigga though too no one I really hang out with on a regular basis.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont get how people aren't comfortable around gay people.... ESPECIALLY if it was a friend and you just found out like Trigga or how RNR agreed..... Maybe I'm not shallow like that but I wouldn't cut the amount of time I spent hanging out with them because of that.

I think most guys have that thought that gay guys are automatically attracted to them..... Its just like straight people, they're attracted to what interests them, NOT every single gay man/woman.

Also, for Trigga and RNR, I bet you wouldnt cut off hanging out with females if they revealed they were gay..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I wouldn't because I'm not gay I'm into girls and girls digging girls is pretty hot

A guy that is into other males is just akward man

I wouldn't diss him I would just stop hangin out with them on a regular basis


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess. I dont get how one of your female friends eating fish is okay, but a guy on guy is social faux pas.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't share blunts with any girls but my own


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know how thats relevant?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Or swap spit in anyway

It's totally relevant you just have to look at that sorta thing the way I do


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah I get that now. I don't smoke, but I dont share a drink with a guy or a girl.....

Still, shouldnt matter if you have a best girl friend thats gay or a best guy friend thats gay. But whatever, we're only a couple years into this social abnormality being accepted. Hopefully you and others like you will change within the next few years, and not in the terms of swapping spit.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

who gives a sh*t whose not comfortable around gays?
why do you people have this double standard. its okay to be gay, dance around like a f*cking **** and act like a bitch, but for a hetero man to feel uneasy it means he's a discriminating ignorant insecure man. leave trig alone, he was honest. he wouldnt stay friends with a gay guy. some people cant or choose not to overlook certain things.
stop trying to conform everyone to your live and let live "all we need is love (anally)" image of the world
shut the f*ck up, get a f*cking job, and live your life in the manner which best suits you.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

All that coming from a guy who changes his sexual identity on a weekly basis online.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> All that coming from a guy who changes his sexual identity on a weekly basis online.


you mean girl


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Gay people just want to be fabolous.

Trigga I get your reasoning why but RNR def not. Everything about your demeanor just screams rainbows and unicorns son.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Any mature Christian doesn't have to bash anyone about anything anyone wants to believe or do _outside of the faith_. Not in the least. It's really completely against what we believe.


Sounds fair, but in reality this "faith" is explained in 100s of different ways.
Even the KKK used the same faith to justify their opinion on blacks.

It reminds me of Ghandi's words : "I like your Christ, but not your Christians. They are so unlike your Christ."


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Never been friends with any openly gay people, never hung out with any openly gay people and never had a convo with any openly gay people. I find it disgusting and you guys need to stop watching pornos n realise majority of lesbians walk around looking and acting like dudes. I don't care if the persons gay thats their business, but I won't shake their hand or chat with them cause I don't want anything to do with that lifestyle.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I remember watchin the ghandi movie an hearing that for the first time...One of the wisest things I've heard anyone say about christianity the man was so on point with that

People should "have to be" like anything, do what makes you feel good life is short just don't rub up all over the walls so everyone has to see it



Traveller said:


> Never been friends with any openly gay people, never hung out with any openly gay people and never had a convo with any openly gay people. I find it disgusting and you guys need to stop watching pornos n realise majority of lesbians walk around looking and acting like dudes. I don't care if the persons gay thats their business, but I won't shake their hand or chat with them cause I don't want anything to do with that lifestyle.


It's not the hardcore lesbians that are hot.. It's the two beckys with half a bottle of vodka each in there system and feel like exploring


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

people care too much tbh. i dont give a sh*t what sort of person you are. as long as you shove your crap in my face its all good.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol i hope thts a typo^^


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> Lol i hope thts a typo^^


Deff. not a typo...lol

Cheers HM


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

As long as you don't push it on me, I don't care if you f*ck chickens with a soy sauce lube. Once you push it on me, I'll cut off the friendship.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

so some people will accept a gay-But wont converse one bit about it?

I guess I dont understand the "push it on me" part.....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

memento said:


> Any mature Christian doesn't have to bash anyone about anything anyone wants to believe or do _outside of the faith_. Not in the least. It's really completely against what we believe.


Sounds fair, but in reality this "faith" is explained in 100s of different ways.
Even the KKK used the same faith to justify their opinion on blacks.

It reminds me of Ghandi's words : "I like your Christ, but not your Christians. They are so unlike your Christ."
[/quote]

Hey, I just told you what we believe. If someone gets the idea that he can lynch people in the name of the faith, they are clearly not following our Christ, and it should be denounced, and pointed out, like it was.

And you are right, there are lots of Christians that don't emulate Christ well. Even I don't at times. I admit that all day long!

But it is my hearts desire to do so!

I really wish and hope that people will study the faith, and realize that people have trouble emulating Christ, instead of blaming the faith itself.

It all rests in the disciplines set before us in the Bible. If we get serious about our spirituality, less of these things happen.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

It's pretty simple from my standpoint. I'm a heterosexual male. My other friends who are also straight tend to talk about awesome things like, boobs, asses (women's), blowjobs (receiving...from women) and vaginas. If one of them was to start talking about how awesome other dude's ballbags are, asses (men's) or how much they like blowjobs (giving...or receiving from dudes), I would be grossed out and probably vomit.

I don't have a problem with people's life choices. Just because I don't like hearing about it or having it throwin my face at the multitude of gay pride events doesn't make me intolerant.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Any mature Christian doesn't have to bash anyone about anything anyone wants to believe or do _outside of the faith_. Not in the least. It's really completely against what we believe.


Sounds fair, but in reality this "faith" is explained in 100s of different ways.
Even the KKK used the same faith to justify their opinion on blacks.

It reminds me of Ghandi's words : "I like your Christ, but not your Christians. They are so unlike your Christ."
[/quote]

Hey, I just told you what we believe. If someone gets the idea that he can lynch people in the name of the faith, they are clearly not following our Christ, and it should be denounced, and pointed out, like it was.

And you are right, there are lots of Christians that don't emulate Christ well. Even I don't at times. I admit that all day long!

But it is my hearts desire to do so!

I really wish and hope that people will study the faith, and realize that people have trouble emulating Christ, instead of blaming the faith itself.

It all rests in the disciplines set before us in the Bible. If we get serious about our spirituality, less of these things happen.
[/quote]
its good to finally meet a christian around here!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> so some people will accept a gay-But wont converse one bit about it?
> 
> I guess I dont understand the "push it on me" part.....


I worked with a guy, we became friends, he was an ex-Marine, divorced with two kids and bisexual. We hung out together, worked together, lifted weights, blah blah, just real good friends for about a year, no big deal. One night drinking tequila he stated he wanted to blow me. I laughed it off and let it go but next time we drank he asked again. I'd consider that pushing it on me. The friendship was dead from that point on. Was I shallow? I don't think so and I was made uncomfortable by somebody that wouldn't accept my heterosexuality.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I worked with a guy, we became friends, he was an ex-Marine, divorced with two kids and bisexual. We hung out together, worked together, lifted weights, blah blah, just real good friends for about a year, no big deal. One night drinking tequila he stated he wanted to blow me. I laughed it off and let it go but next time we drank he asked again. I'd consider that pushing it on me. The friendship was dead from that point on. Was I shallow? I don't think so and I was made uncomfortable by somebody that wouldn't accept my heterosexuality.


...so did you let him?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Central said:


> I worked with a guy, we became friends, he was an ex-Marine, divorced with two kids and bisexual. We hung out together, worked together, lifted weights, blah blah, just real good friends for about a year, no big deal. One night drinking tequila he stated he wanted to blow me. I laughed it off and let it go but next time we drank he asked again. I'd consider that pushing it on me. The friendship was dead from that point on. Was I shallow? I don't think so and I was made uncomfortable by somebody that wouldn't accept my heterosexuality.


...so did you let him?
[/quote]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I worked with a guy, we became friends, he was an ex-Marine, divorced with two kids and bisexual. We hung out together, worked together, lifted weights, blah blah, just real good friends for about a year, no big deal. One night drinking tequila he stated he wanted to blow me. I laughed it off and let it go but next time we drank he asked again. I'd consider that pushing it on me. The friendship was dead from that point on. Was I shallow? I don't think so and I was made uncomfortable by somebody that wouldn't accept my heterosexuality.


...so did you let him?
[/quote]








[/quote]
I guess you didn't like it... did you not finish or did he use to much teeth?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im sure he finished
i think i know his beef
his friend probably tied to kiss him afterwards.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ohh that would suck and is quite off putting to some... going in for the french when he's got your man gravy all over his lips


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bawb2u is a guy that has lived. We can make jokes and say this that. He is not one of those people to "blow". I talk sh*t to 99 percent of these guys on p-fury- but bawb has my respect. Its an honor to have a guy like him on here. Books can be written about this man- have respect for a guy like that- and this is coming from me.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

So I'm guessing you were the guy in his story...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats some funny sh*t bob

although i do agree with bawb2u's reaction in that situation. asking once i suppose is no big deal. hes gotta ask to see where your at. obviously you weren't interested. but asking again and putting you in a position where your uncomfortable is not cool. it be the same if this was a guy asking a girl.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I talk sh*t to 99 percent of these guys on p-fury- but bawb has my respect. Its an honor to have a guy like him on here. Books can be written about this man- have respect for a guy like that- and this is coming from me.











wow bawb, you should feel honored. you are among the elite few have earned something as precious and godly as danny tanners respect. thats...amazing! 
i mean did you hear what he said?! 99% of us guys he talks sh*t to!! and you've earned his undying respect (one can only assume because you've had c*ck shoved down your throat..you figurativly him literally)

anyways, just wanted to say congrats. you are now part of the elite danny tanner respect crew which has stretched back since yesterday and includes such members as danny tanner...and...others...?
enjoy the fruitful days ahead having pfurys biggest attention whore bitch at your back


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I swear you f*cking people are ruthless around here....
Sad to see honestly.......
Can't the man answer the question that was asked without the bandwagon patrol bashing ones ass.......


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Reminds me of "Escape from Guantanamo Bay".... BIG BOB!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> Bawb2u is a guy that has lived. We can make jokes and say this that. He is not one of those people to "blow". I talk sh*t to 99 percent of these guys on p-fury- but bawb has my respect. Its an honor to have a guy like him on here. Books can be written about this man- have respect for a guy like that- and this is coming from me.


 Thanks, DT. You know I have respect for you and I appreciate the return.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I swear you f*cking people are ruthless around here....
> Sad to see honestly.......
> Can't the man answer the question that was asked without the bandwagon patrol bashing ones ass.......


Ruthless? Hardly a blip. There are certain people here that I have no interest in engaging with but you asked, so I answered, I don't hide myself or my past behind a keyboard.

As far as Central and bob351, new members emulate what they see. You are two of the worst examples of what a forum member should be.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I can see being offered a BJ putting a damper on the friendship. Can't blame you for not wanting to hang around the guy anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn, Bob & Central got told.

Back to discussing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I swear you f*cking people are ruthless around here....
> Sad to see honestly.......
> Can't the man answer the question that was asked without the bandwagon patrol bashing ones ass.......


Ruthless? Hardly a blip. There are certain people here that I have no interest in engaging with but you asked, so I answered, I don't hide myself or my past behind a keyboard.

As far as Central and bob351, new members emulate what they see. You are two of the worst examples of what a forum member should be.
[/quote]

Just the point of the whole ordeal...
Anyhow thanks for an explination....I just wasn't getting what people were talking about...
I better understand where one is comming from......


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Bawb2u is a guy that has lived. We can make jokes and say this that. He is not one of those people to "blow". I talk sh*t to 99 percent of these guys on p-fury- but bawb has my respect. Its an honor to have a guy like him on here. Books can be written about this man- have respect for a guy like that- and this is coming from me.


DT just gave him an e-blowjob


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

10pointers said:


> Bawb2u is a guy that has lived. We can make jokes and say this that. He is not one of those people to "blow". I talk sh*t to 99 percent of these guys on p-fury- but bawb has my respect. Its an honor to have a guy like him on here. Books can be written about this man- have respect for a guy like that- and this is coming from me.


DT just gave him an e-blowjob
[/quote]

I had to go to the doctor once because my left hand was swollen. I had a pocketed infection between the third and fourth metacarpals, so they elevated the back of my hand and removed a piece of a tooth. True story. What's one of your war stories? Bad paper cut?

Ever read my back posts? I've put some really serious sh*t out there on this forum, I've been through a lot and done a lot. I don't glorify it or hide it, I'm one of the most open, honest people on this site, even if I don't post a lot. I've talked about my drug addictions, the murder of my fiance, my jail time and my recoveries and the decent honest life I lead now. DT started off mocking me and after reading some of the things I've posted has given me some respect. To have respect given like that means a lot, even on the internet. Maybe someday someone will give you some for something you've accomplished.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Bawb, what has happened to you. That was the most ridiculous thing I've seen you type on here.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

By the way p-freak, whats your other username on here? Care to share your other account details with the rest of the board?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Bawb2u is a guy that has lived. We can make jokes and say this that. He is not one of those people to "blow". I talk sh*t to 99 percent of these guys on p-fury- but bawb has my respect. Its an honor to have a guy like him on here. Books can be written about this man- have respect for a guy like that- and this is coming from me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the only thing dannyboy will ever accomplish is being the only member to ask to have his account deleted only to come back almost instantly under a fake name and pretend it really wasnt him until pretty much everyone figured it out and stopped caring


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Trigga said:


> the only thing dannyboy will ever accomplish is being the only member to ask to have his account deleted only to come back almost instantly under a fake name and pretend it really wasnt him until pretty much everyone figured it out and stopped caring


I'd rather be that than being one of the dozen or so assholes which helped turn PFury Lounge into a massive AQHU run by half brained idiots who survive off the gang mentality of "the more friends you have, the stronger you are".


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

C'mon people... back ontopic, no need to turn this in a personal attacks topic.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

10pointers said:


> By the way p-freak, whats your other username on here? Care to share your other account details with the rest of the board?


?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jesus. I cant even give props to bawb without being ripped apart like a hoe . My boys keep trolllin and trollin


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Bawb2u said:


> I had to go to the doctor once because my left hand was swollen. I had a pocketed infection between the third and fourth metacarpals, so they elevated the back of my hand and removed a piece of a tooth. True story. What's one of your war stories? Bad paper cut?
> 
> Ever read my back posts? I've put some really serious sh*t out there on this forum, I've been through a lot and done a lot. I don't glorify it or hide it, I'm one of the most open, honest people on this site, even if I don't post a lot. I've talked about my drug addictions, the murder of my fiance, my jail time and my recoveries and the decent honest life I lead now. DT started off mocking me and after reading some of the things I've posted has given me some respect. To have respect given like that means a lot, even on the internet. Maybe someday someone will give you some for something you've accomplished.


I had to think about this for a while Bawb. Even needed some time to think whether I would reply to it or not.

I respect your honest replies and stories, but I disagree with your reasoning of "war wounds" and "accomplished". You know, I think in real life I wouldn't mind drinking a beer with you and talk about our lives. I think we would realise we have a lot in common.
Yeah, I know what it s like to overcome your addictions, I know what it's like if the one you love dies in your arms by unnatural cause. I've never done jail time longer than a week though. 
But I do know what it's like waking up one day, realising how completely fucked up you've become and how long it's gonna take to get yourself back on track.

What it all comes down to eventually, is overcoming yourself. Climbing your way back out of the pile of sh*t you've gotten yourself into.
And regardless how many sh*t others have piled up on it, basically we have ourselves to blame for getting into it that far.
I don't think in terms like "war wounds" or "accomplished" though, for it are just the scars of life, and I've learned a lot of people have those scars though mostly hidden away in the deepest privacy of their lives.
Something I respect as well, for I myself am not proud of my past or these scars either. I'm not hiding it though, I just don't like talking about it. Not because of shame (well maybe a little) but just because I'm 37 now and trying to forget the first 30 years of my life.

The only thing I have accomplished, and from what I'm reading is the same thing you've accomplished, is overcoming yourself. Surviving your past and deciding one day you wanted another life.
And yeah, you got my respect for that but I don't think you should care about that.
It should have earned you your self-respect and that's what matters.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

10pointers said:


> the only thing dannyboy will ever accomplish is being the only member to ask to have his account deleted only to come back almost instantly under a fake name and pretend it really wasnt him until pretty much everyone figured it out and stopped caring


I'd rather be that than being one of the dozen or so assholes which helped turn PFury Lounge into a massive AQHU run by half brained idiots who survive off the gang mentality of "the more friends you have, the stronger you are".
[/quote]

You have the soul of an accountant.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

memento said:


> I had to go to the doctor once because my left hand was swollen. I had a pocketed infection between the third and fourth metacarpals, so they elevated the back of my hand and removed a piece of a tooth. True story. What's one of your war stories? Bad paper cut?
> 
> Ever read my back posts? I've put some really serious sh*t out there on this forum, I've been through a lot and done a lot. I don't glorify it or hide it, I'm one of the most open, honest people on this site, even if I don't post a lot. I've talked about my drug addictions, the murder of my fiance, my jail time and my recoveries and the decent honest life I lead now. DT started off mocking me and after reading some of the things I've posted has given me some respect. To have respect given like that means a lot, even on the internet. Maybe someday someone will give you some for something you've accomplished.


I had to think about this for a while Bawb. Even needed some time to think whether I would reply to it or not. I appreciate hearing f

I respect your honest replies and stories, but I disagree with your reasoning of "war wounds" and "accomplished". You know, I think in real life I wouldn't mind drinking a beer with you and talk about our lives. I think we would realise we have a lot in common.
Yeah, I know what it s like to overcome your addictions, I know what it's like if the one you love dies in your arms by unnatural cause. I've never done jail time longer than a week though. 
But I do know what it's like waking up one day, realising how completely fucked up you've become and how long it's gonna take to get yourself back on track.

What it all comes down to eventually, is overcoming yourself. Climbing your way back out of the pile of sh*t you've gotten yourself into.
And regardless how many sh*t others have piled up on it, basically we have ourselves to blame for getting into it that far.
I don't think in terms like "war wounds" or "accomplished" though, for it are just the scars of life, and I've learned a lot of people have those scars though mostly hidden away in the deepest privacy of their lives.
Something I respect as well, for I myself am not proud of my past or these scars either. I'm not hiding it though, I just don't like talking about it. Not because of shame (well maybe a little) but just because I'm 37 now and trying to forget the first 30 years of my life. Surviving your past and deciding one day you wanted another life.
And yeah, you got my respect for that but I don't think you should care about that.
It should have earned you your self-respect and that's what matters.
[/quote]

Mem, thanks for taking the time to respond and putting yourself out there. Like you say, I don't blame anyone else for my problems or addictions, the basic fact is that when I was overloaded, I broke. I stayed broken because I thought being broken was what I deserved. As strange as it sounds this forum was the first place I ever opened up to about any aspects of my life, since I started the process of getting to be non-broken.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

this thread is


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Well i prefer the "hole" over the "pole" anytime!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ahahaha you broke the bond ^^^


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

does anybody like homosexuals?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Homosexuals probably do


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

TRIG said:


> does anybody like homosexuals?


i dunno, does 10pointers have any friends?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Central said:


> does anybody like homosexuals?


i dunno, does 10pointers have any friends?
[/quote]

Yeppers....I would consider Danny my friend....Honestly wish he lived closer so we could meet.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I actually had this conversation the other day with some friends but it was more on the lines of gays in the military. I do not have a problem with gays, I have a couple friends that are gay. BUT I dont agree with gays in the military, to a point. Although I only went to boot camp and didnt really have much of a military lifestyle I still believe it would make me feel uncomfortable at times if I was in it longer.

At boot camp there were 83 guys in my platoon alone, half of us all showered at the same time. If I knew i was in the shower with a gay dude I would feel super uncomfortable and I'm sure many would feel the same. When we would PT or just out doing whatever we had to piss in a portapoty, I'm not even joking they made 3 of us go in 1 portapoty at the same time. Two of us would piss in the main shitter and the other would stand above us and piss into the urinal in there. If I knew one of them were gay I wouldn't feel comfortable

But if I didnt know they were gay I wouldnt have a problem doing those things, its hard to explain.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I, like many others here could care less about anothers sexuality. I grew up in North Jersey and have gone to school and worked in NYC for over 15 years where things are pretty socially liberal. I have had homosexual friends and coworkers and it never bothered me. I even have one openly homosexual relative and a couple others I wonder about.

I pass a billboard on the west side highway everyday that reads "Gays getting married, next thing you know they will vote and pay taxes too - Kennith Cole". I believe you are born that way, and nobody should be made to feel second class for how they were born.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected]° said:


> I, like many others here could care less about anothers sexuality. I grew up in North Jersey and have gone to school and worked in NYC for over 15 years where things are pretty socially liberal. I have had homosexual friends and coworkers and it never bothered me. I even have one openly homosexual relative and a couple others I wonder about.
> 
> I pass a billboard on the west side highway everyday that reads "Gays getting married, next thing you know they will vote and pay taxes too - Kennith Cole". I believe you are born that way, and nobody should be made to feel second class for how they were born.


Amen to that


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...Easy for you to say, Combi!...you're country has some of the hottest women in the world!...Here are the infamous pics at the last World Cup of the Dutch females that were arrested for wearing skimpy skirts to promote that beer!...pics and video for your viewing pleasure!..I'm moving to Holland aka Da' Netherlands!...














View attachment 205391


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

My trip to the NL was the best I ever had... I wish to someday move there lol.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to Holland Da'Manster.... these were not the hottest though. We've got some looking a little better and not completely retarded like these babes were


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I see only 3 really hot girls... the rest are butherfaces IMO.

Anyways I was doing some thinking... I have no problem with a girl checking me out, why should I have a problem with a guy checking me out they are both looking for the same reason after all.

Seems like a lot of guys get creeped out by just the thought of another guy checking you out (even though he probably isn't)... well if your not creeped out by a girl checking you out (although on this site







) then it should be no different than a guy... so what if you in the shower and he sees your wang hes not coming over and gunna start tuggin at it, and if he does you can file a law suit and get some sweet cash.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how can you be born gay? thats like saying a little baby will or wont grow up to be another hitler and there isnt a damn thing mom or dad or anyone else can do about it.

a babies mind is a blank canvas. behavior, personality, phobias, habits, language, mannerisms are all a product of upbringing and environment. 
for this day in age of evolution and natural selection being the new religion, what evolutionary sense does it make for the brain to be hardwired in the whomb to be attracted to to same sex??? you're basically cutting off your bloodline. that makes zero sense.

the argument one is born this way or that way is just trying an attempt at painting a more dramatic picture. every baby is born the same. a chubby, sticky, helpless little person awaiting to be taught and filled with all their still to come qualities and grow into their own unique person. in other words...i never met a gay infant


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not only humans engage in homosexuality there are animals in nature who will only have sex with the same species even with females in heat or w.e...

give it a skim... some interesting stats (if you dont think wiki is legit go to the bottom and track the sources to the studies lol)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals

for the lazy...

"About 10% of rams (males) refuse to mate with ewes (females) but do readily mate with other rams."

amazon river dolphins get freaky









"The Amazon River dolphin or boto has been reported to form up in bands of 3-5 individuals enjoying group sex.[51] The groups usually comprise young males and sometimes one or two females. Sex is often performed in non-reproductive ways, using snout, flippers and genital rubbing, without regards to gender.[51] In captivity, they have been observed to sometimes perform homosexual and heterosexual penetration of the blowhole, a hole homologous with the nostril of other mammals, making this the only known example of nasal sex in the animal kingdom."


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

If you ever ask anyone who's gay, they will tell you they were born gay.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Central said:


> how can you be born gay? thats like saying a little baby will or wont grow up to be another hitler and there isnt a damn thing mom or dad or anyone else can do about it.
> 
> a babies mind is a blank canvas. behavior, personality, phobias, habits, language, mannerisms are all a product of upbringing and environment.
> for this day in age of evolution and natural selection being the new religion, what evolutionary sense does it make for the brain to be hardwired in the whomb to be attracted to to same sex??? you're basically cutting off your bloodline. that makes zero sense.
> ...


I do not agree. You say you never met a gay infant, but how often did you meet a heterosexual one ? Or a sexual active one at all ?

A baby is far from a blank canvas. Take genetics for example, what in fact is nothing more then a pre-programmed part of our live from the day we are born.
Behavior, personality and habits are all a product of several things, known as the ever-lasting "nature or nurture" debate in psychology. Environment and upbringing play a big role in what aspects come to development, but on the other hand people do have inborn predespositions.
That's not just a theory, but scientifically proven psychology.

What's taught, is ****-phobia. Not the being gay part. Lots of gay people have adopted babies that grew out to be heterosexuals and vice versa, lots of hetero couples have raised babies that turned out to be gay.

A baby or young infant does not care about sex yet. He usually looks at men and women the same way - possible friends or not. He makes no differences in kissing a male friend or a female one, for the sexual load isn't there.
In lots of cultures there is no such thing as "absolute gay" or "absolute hetero". They believe people are naturally bisexual in a gliding scale. The amount of preferring men or women, is what gets called hetero- or homosexual. Not such a strange thought, for I've met several gay-men who every now and then slept with a woman and liked it. Just not as much as sleeping with another man.

You talk about an evolutionary and natural selection, like there isn't one. I disagree to that as well. If all people were 100% heteroexual and bred like catholics, we would all be dead by now, just because of a tremendous overpopulation.
Like in all species, care for the personal bloodline is less important than the survival of the species itself.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

interesting points guys
but what about born with traits? the only thing (in my opinion) babies are born with are eye color, possible diseases or asthma, etc, genetic dispositions. being gay is not a gentically passed down trait. 
using the animal stat doesnt really counter my theory. im not looking to compare animals and humans even though today we are considered equals. i dont think a baby is born hetero either. i think all these things come into play throughout childhood (the first years in specific). hense the term "like mother like daughter" or "like father like son". simple sayings, but true at the same time. we imitate what we see, pick up habits and mannerisms from the people and environment around us. 
should i also assume that a drunk husband who beats his wife was born a drunk violent man? he most likely learned it from what he saw. hate begets hate. a blank canvas indeed. 
a child is a blank canvas waiting to be filled with love, hate, indifference, religion, politic, etc. if we are more or less born with all the traits we will have anyways, it makes parenting a laughably pointless process.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I brought up the animal point to say that it seems homosexuality is part of nature... sh*t we could all be bisexual if it wasnt for the taboo and stigma on being gay and being brought up in a straight world, like in the animal world some exhibit homosexuality more than others within the same species and some do not exhibit it at all. Take a look back in our own history as well... homosexuality was a big part of many ancient cultures. I don't know i'm just rambling lol... but I don't think its a choice for the most part, some probably.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What if your son came to you and said he was gay?

In my culture this would be such a taboo thing. I honestly dont know what I would say if it hit home like this even if I accept "other" gays.

So heres the question What would you do if your son came out to you? All trolling and nonsense aside. Let us really start to discuss things like memvers used to in the past. What would you do?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

What about people that think they are gay and then straight after "experimenting", or vice versa. Were they born indecisive? If they were born straight or gay, shouldn't they know it?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

eh, honestly im not trying to argue its a choice. thats not my point. look, i think gays are as legit as any hetero. and i dont have any ajenda arguing it, im just arguing to get some talking points going. i dont like how someone says you are born that way and to say you are not is in line with being an ignorant bigot.

i think if you are gay, you are absolutely attracted to the same sex and there is nothing you can do about that. nor should you if thats who you are. i dont believe its some switch that gets flipped, its as much a part of you as any other trait. i think it should be embraced and accepted. i just dont believe you are born with it.

i actually dont like arguing with your animal example because it might come across a bit brutal as if we are comparing gays to animals. they are not. nor do animals have as complex and unique of lives as we do. and for every animal trait you can name to argue the "natural" selection point i can give you 10 human traits animals do not have. 
moving on...
still good reads though. and for the record (because it needs to be stated often) im not speaking as if i am right. this is my opinion. for all i know i am 100% wrong. 
carry on



gjohnson1989 said:


> What about people that think they are gay and then straight after "experimenting", or vice versa. Were they born indecisive? If they were born straight or gay, shouldn't they know it?


point made. my discussion is about people who are absolutely uncontrollably attracted to the same sex. but your point just adds to the psychology of the human experience. some might call that bi, others might call it simple experimenting. 
human behavior stretches through all experiences. from hetero to gay and everything in between.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey central, wasn't trying to call out your points brother. Just throwing out some more debate topics, twas all.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> Hey central, wasn't trying to call out your points brother. Just throwing out some more debate topics, twas all.


oh i know man 
its all good








you made a good discussion point. id like to hear what people think of your post


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

By saying humans are different its like saying dolphins don't exhibit behaviors nor have the complexity of a beetle and they don't yet homosexuality crosses all species. Im just going off the its natural not unnatural.

Anyways if you were born gay there would need to be a gay gene... and there isn't.

Think this describes it best...

"No simple, single cause for sexual orientation has been conclusively demonstrated, but research suggests that it is by a combination of genetic, hormonal, and environmental influences, with biological factors involving a complex interplay of genetic factors and the early uterine environment."


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> "No simple, single cause for sexual orientation has been conclusively demonstrated, but research suggests that it is by a combination of genetic, hormonal, and environmental influences, with biological factors involving a complex interplay of genetic factors and the early uterine environment."


wow thats a long drawn out way of saying "we have no idea what causes this" lol
so people who examine and study it in their careers state that but joe shmoe says you're born gay, deal with it. 
this is why we are having a discussion.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I think for that exact point, indecisiveness about sexual orientation, leads me to personally believe that you aren't born gay or straight. I think it's a personal decision. All the personal life decisions in the world, excluding genetically pre-determined things, are decided upon IMHO. I took a class here at college, just sex Ed 101 to get an easy 3 credits. We had 2 full classes with a board of openly gay people from campus that the professor brought in. Like 15 people, guys and girls. Not one of them said they felt as if they were gay from a young age. Every one of them made their decisions in high school or later. If you're BORN gay/straight, you know it early. I knew I was attracted to girls from the moment I started looking at boobs. Never thought about it again.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well there is no gene so you cant be born with a certain sexual orientation straight or gay I think... like the quote said its a jumble of a bunch of different factors that determine it.

So in short... no I don't think you can be born gay... nor do I think you can be born straight... but at the same time you are not a blank canvas since you have hormones affecting this, early uterine environments and some genetics as well according to the people who study this sh*t.

my short ended up longer


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ good stuff above. im just reading at this point. carry on by all means


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I'm no scientist, but I know some gay dudes that are pretty masculine. I mean big ass dudes that like football and drink beer all day and I know some nancy gay boys as well. (BTW, Im from bloomington, in home to Indiana university, easily one of the most liberal college towns in the us with a huge gay community). So if genetics played such a role, shouldn't the macho gay guys who must have more testoterone be straight? I'm just not sold on the genetics part playing into it so much. But as said, I'm no scientist.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Testosterone is not the only hormone at play here... there are dozens of hormones.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is kind of a smart ass remark but i gotta say it.

if genetics play the role in being gay, gays wouldnt exist. because men having sex with other men dont produce kids and pass on genes.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes and no... its not a y and x chromosome gene like if your mom has one half and your dad has the other your gay but within out dna genes


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> this is kind of a smart ass remark but i gotta say it.
> 
> if genetics play the role in being gay, gays wouldnt exist. because men having sex with other men dont produce kids and pass on genes.


Haha that's very true.

And I know testosterone isn't the only hormone but isn't it one of the most important?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all three of us should go public and announce we found the three things that causes homosexuality.

A.an overbearing mother
B.and absent/neglectful father figure
C.chipotle


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hahaha we've made a grand discovery and we'll definitely make millions once our discovery gets put into science books worldwide! Prestige worldwide! (step brothers quote)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I read somewhere that they did an experiment with a cage full of rats and as the population got more dense rats turned to homosexuality.. Which would obviously lead to an eventual decline in population

The worlds overcrowded.. Gays don't have kids and they adopt the ones hetero people can't handle.. It's just gods way of population control.. Our grandkids will live in a much less populated world than we do, baby boomers dieing, smaller families and people living ridiculously long.. It will be crazy to see


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I read somewhere that they did an experiment with a cage full of rats and as the population got more dense rats turned to homosexuality.. Which would obviously lead to an eventual decline in population
> 
> The worlds overcrowded.. Gays don't have kids and they adopt the ones hetero people can't handle.. It's just gods way of population control.. Our grandkids will live in a much less populated world than we do, baby boomers dieing, smaller families and people living ridiculously long.. It will be crazy to see


gays are population control. like a plague. interesting

only scientists can shove rats into a bucket and see some males mating with males (perhaps even out of stress of on accident) and be like "see! over populated! thats what causes homosexuality! WE NEED MORE GREEN JOBS!"


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I like that viewpoint, trigga. Interesting idea, never thought about it like that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> I like that viewpoint, trigga. Interesting idea, never thought about it like that.


no no no, i do not. over populated as you might think we are, we arent in a bucket crawling over eachother. we arent in survival mode. and how can you like that theory because that supports the notion that nature is making you gay to cut down on population. that theory has so many damn holes in it its laughable to even consider it.

the day we are over populated to the point where we are a rolling ball of people rolling all over eachother, perhaps there might be some interesting behavior. but we are not crawling ontop of eachother like rats in a bucket. 
all trigs story proves to me is my tax dollars are being pissed away


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nature controls population through disease... natural disaster and sh*t like that

not homosexuality lol


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hahaha I'm just not an arguer. I didn't say I agreed, just that I liked it. I can appreciate everyone's opinion. I know I've read articles in the past that said if we keep going down the path we're on, we're going to run out of natural resources. And if we keep reproducing at crazy rates, those resources are just going to dwindle away even faster.

With that being said, trig's stance is a little crazy. Interesting, but crazy. I don't think the amount of gays adopting are going to tilt the balance of the worlds population.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think people are our own population control. we are awful things. 
i dont think we need concern ourselves with resources and homosexuality for the sake of mother earth. along with our big brains we were also designed with a great love of conflict. rulers of the earth perhaps. but far from rulers of ourselves. in the earths history we are simply a flash in the pan thus far. the earth will be fine. 
w...t....f....
this is why i dont like discussing things on pfury haha
where is this conversation going?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol absolutely no where.
/leaves for my gun thread, meet me there


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

on the topic of overpopulation we are ... just wait till we run out of oil aka liquid sun and it will hit home...

we can only produce things from the amount of energy that the sun gives us in one day... oil is decomposed plants that grow with solar engery... once we use up all this liquid sun we are back to relying on what the sun give us in a day (minus hydro and a few other power sources)

gotta love how quickly sh*t can be d-railed


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Join me in my gun thread, bob. It'll be derailed soon as well lol


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central, not only do I need to buy you a history book, but now I need to buy you a book on Genetic as well!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Your remark doesn't differ much from one I made earlier Trigga. About natural ways to control overpopulation.
I agree to it.

How do you know how nature regulates overpopulation Bob ? I think there are millions of ways, even ones we still don't reckognise.

If you look at human behavior (humanity as a whole, not the individual) and the way they exhaust their natural resources, there are only a very select kind of other species that behave in the same way.
We know them as parasites - feeding on their host untill it is exhausted and then moving on to different parts to explore. (Thanks to that procedure, you guys became "Americans" after the discovery of the "New World"). 
So in a way we are here to regulate overpopulation of other species (even though most countries have set maximum quota for fishing, to prevent overffishing, we have never been able to stop the extermination of some species every year) and it only makes sense to say humanity needs population control.
In several ways.

@DT : I would be really pissed if my son told he was gay. Not for his way of life, but I would be pissed some woman never told me earlier I had a son.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Another thing - I read somewhere here that "cutting off the bloodline" is not confirm the natural way of evolution.

Whát evolution are we referring to ? Evolution is the survival of the fittest, passing on the strongest genes so each generation gets stronger.

How can that be applied to a species (**** sapiens) that once went spearhunting for mammoths but nowadays goes to the supermarket for a box of pre-killed food ? Low fat of course, for we have to watch our cholesterol and don't want our veins to grease up any further of course, after we just had that delicious McDonalds hamburger ...
We used to eat raw meat, but have to bake everything nowadays because our sorry stomachs can't deal with raw meat anymore. We get sick with every virus or bacteria that enters our body...

We used to walk everywhere we needed to go, but nowadays we get the car to visit the neighbours.

To compensate it, we get our fat asses shaken for about 15 minutes on a PowerPlate and happily and proudly say we went sporting. And reward ourselves for this great achievement by sinking ourselves in the couch behind the tv with a big bag of potatoe chips.

We're getting fat, slow, our natural bodies defenses are weakening, we get dependent on about everything we can use to make ourseleves even more lazy.
Mankind is not evolving, we're in a devolution....


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Some people are getting fat and lazy, not everyone.

I just want to thank fast food for showing us all that natural selection is still around, just works a lot slower.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Traveller said:


> Some people are getting fat and lazy, not everyone.
> 
> I just want to thank fast food for showing us all that natural selection is still around, just works a lot slower.


Of course we can look at individuals and say "not everyone".
Statistics don't lie however : http://www.cdc.gov/obesity/data/trends.html


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Central, not only do I need to buy you a history book, but now I need to buy you a book on Genetic as well!


this is the most typical internet response ever. and it says a lot about how little the one who posted it knows. how irrelevant. add to the convo or gtfo








and show me your collection of history and genetics books sometime so i know what im missin out on


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Central said:


> I like that viewpoint, trigga. Interesting idea, never thought about it like that.


no no no, i do not. over populated as you might think we are, we arent in a bucket crawling over eachother. we arent in survival mode. and how can you like that theory because that supports the notion that nature is making you gay to cut down on population. that theory has so many damn holes in it its laughable to even consider it.

the day we are over populated to the point where we are a rolling ball of people rolling all over eachother, perhaps there might be some interesting behavior. but we are not crawling ontop of eachother like rats in a bucket. 
all trigs story proves to me is my tax dollars are being pissed away
[/quote]
central you really need to get out more and see the world for what it is... have you even seen china? india? new york city for fucks sake is so over populated

people arent supposed to live so densely... we need to be spread out not 300 of us crammed into a damn apartment building, and if you think that such a radical change in ONE GENERATION (two for some of us) wont have any effect on us you need to open your eyes bud


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol okay ill open my eyes bud. and agreed, we werent meant to live in massive housing complexes. but does that really prove that nature is turning us gay to counter that? and i hate to break this to you, but the vast majority of the earth is sparcly populated and rural. new york, mumbai, tokyo...those are dots on an enormous and vast map.
and whats this about happening in one generation? i sincerely hope you dont think metropolitan areas arent a thing of the 21st century. 
but i digress...ill "open my eyes" anyways.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Central said:


> lol okay ill open my eyes bud. and agreed, we werent meant to live in massive housing complexes. but does that really prove that nature is turning us gay to counter that? and i hate to break this to you, but the vast majority of the earth is sparcly populated and rural. new york, mumbai, tokyo...those are dots on an enormous and vast map.
> and whats this about happening in one generation? i sincerely hope you dont think metropolitan areas arent a thing of the 21st century.
> but i digress...ill "open my eyes" anyways.


No, it does not prove that being gay is natures reply to it. Nor does it prove the opposite.

Yes, the vast majority of the Earth is sparcely populated. Once the natural resources have been exhausted, or just never been enough, to support bigger crowds, people need to move to other corners of the Earth. 
That does not stop us from overpopulating in those areas as well. Ethiopia for example has one of the highest birth rates, though every now and then the population is severely reduced by famines.

Like all parasitic species, we need to move on to hosts with more resources to maintain our way of life, reason for us living in huge numbers in relative small areas with enough resources.

In 1804 the world housed 1 billion people. In 1927 that was raised to 2 billion. In the late '50s it was 3 million and at the moment we are with almost 7 billion people roaming the planet.
And each day, another 209.000 people are born.

That simply means that we have over 30x as many people living as might be expected of an omnivorous species our size.
So no denying possible, that we are overpopulated.
That we are still breeding on like rabbits, has nothing to do with evolution for we are simply passing on genes and life, while at the same time it becomes a threat to the survival of our species.

It still doens't prove anything, but it certainly doesn't make it an idiot thought that homosexuality is just a natural way to reduce the growth of our population.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> lol okay ill open my eyes bud. and agreed, we werent meant to live in massive housing complexes. but does that really prove that nature is turning us gay to counter that? and i hate to break this to you, but the vast majority of the earth is *sparcly populated and rural. new york, mumbai, tokyo...those are dots on an enormous and vast map.*
> and whats this about happening in one generation? i sincerely hope you dont think metropolitan areas arent a thing of the 21st century.
> but i digress...ill "open my eyes" anyways.


The key to this is arable land.

Sure, population densities might be low, but that number is largely influenced by Canada, Russia, Greenland and Scandanvia, all of which contain massive plots of land which are no arable.

The Earth may be relatively sparcely populated but more population pressure = more environmental pressure. Personally, I would like to avoid situations like the destruction of the natural mongroves of South America by shrimp farming (to feed the inflating popualtion) and the rape of India and Chinas rainforests for the mass production of fruits and rice. One day I'd like to see those mongroves and rain forests...or at least know they exist.


----------

